# Hanne now a moderator of Nordic Languages



## mkellogg

I am pleased to announce that hanne has agreed to become a moderator of the Nordic Languages forum.

Congratulations, hanne, and I look forward to working with you!

Mike


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*¡Bienvenida, hanne! *


----------



## Cagey

I wanted to be the first to welcome you, but I'll have to settle for being the second.  
* 
Welcome.*
​ 
I am very pleased that you have agreed to join us.


----------



## Sowka

*Welcome to the team, hanne! *


----------



## cyanista

Velkommen til den anden side! ​


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time, Hanne!


----------



## hanne

Thank you guys, I'm glad to be joining the team .


----------



## Loob

Sorry to be late, hanne....

Welcome from me too!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I knew you'd be offered one day


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team! *


----------



## Trisia

Welcome, welcome. 
Now let's discuss that lovely red sports car you'll be getting shortly, courtesy of WordReference Forums. _ _


----------



## fenixpollo

Congrats, hanne, on being named moderator #85! I look forward to working with you. Go team!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congrast Hanne and welcome to the team!!


----------



## swift

*Congratulations, Hanne. *​


----------



## Grefsen

Angel.Aura said:


> Congrats Hanne and welcome to the team!!


Tillykke Hanne og velkommen!!  

You've made many good contributions to the Nordic forum and it is great that you now have the opportunity to be a moderator. 

Buona fortuna!!


----------



## Grefsen

Cagey said:


> I wanted to be the first to welcome you, but I'll have to settle for being the second.
> *
> Welcome.*
> ​


"Tusen takk" for the fantastic job you did helping to moderate the Nordic Forum over the past several months.


----------



## Havfruen

_Tillykke,
Gratulerer,
Gratulerar,
Hamingjuóskir_ (hope that's right!)



*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
* !!!!!!!**!!!!!!**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*!!!!!!!**!!!!!**      !!!!!!!!!!!*
*..**........................*
*!!!!!!!**!!!!!**      !!!!!!!!!!!*
*!!!!!!!**!!!!! **!!!!!!!!!**!!!!!!!!*
*!!!!!!!**!!!!! **     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------

